# Aspca?



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello Pigeon Flyers. I wanted to know if the ASPCA in your town allows pigeons or doves or cats to be adopted out if they are going to see freedom in their future. Such as, a pigeon that will eventually be given a chance to fly outdoors, or a cat that will get an oportunity to hunt mice. So far I am, ,,. 
Thanks for input.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Anyone know if the ASPCA in your town adopts their found pigeons to someone who will eventually fly them? The do not where I am at : Los Angeles, CA, USA. Thanks.


Hello hamlet,

What is ASPCA?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The American Society for the prevention of cruelty to animals


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I really have no idea whether the ASPCA would or would not adopt out given your criteria, but my guess is not. Free roaming cats are likely to become coyote or dog bait and birds that they already rescued once may be likely to need rescuing again .. just sayin'

Terry


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

tjc1 said:


> The American Society for the prevention of cruelty to animals


OK so PETA! parading under a different name. but PETA by any other name is still PETA


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

No they take in animals and save them from abuse and then put them up from adoption. The ASPCA is the furthest thing from PETA there is for animal rescue


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The ASPCA saves all type of animals. I don't know if they keep any animals other than cats and dogs for adoption. They do promote Petfinder.com for all types of animals. O am posting the link for pigeons that are up for adoption throughout the United States

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?location=12186&animal_type=Birds&pet_breed=pigeon&pet_age=&pet_gender=&startsearch=Go


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

lawman said:


> OK so PETA! parading under a different name. but PETA by any other name is still PETA


The ASPCA is NOT PETA!
Our SPCA here requires that all dogs and cats be neutered/spayed (they usually do it before their adopted), and that cat's be 'indoor' pets. I adopted 11 fancy pigeons that had been seized by the SPCA from a neglect situation. The only stipulations for the adoption was that I do not 'breed' them, or set them free....They were to have a 'forever home' with food and shelter.
Our SPCA is large enough that it also has horses, goats, chickens, rabbits, birds and other misc farm animals.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

tjc1 said:


> The ASPCA saves all type of animals. I don't know if they keep any animals other than cats and dogs for adoption. They do promote Petfinder.com for all types of animals. O am posting the link for pigeons that are up for adoption throughout the United States
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?location=12186&animal_type=Birds&pet_breed=pigeon&pet_age=&pet_gender=&startsearch=Go


Great link, thanks for sharing


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

This may offend some, and I apologize for that. In my mind the ASPCA is an organization that although they do many good things is not worthy of my $ contributions.
They do rescue many animals and do adopt out many animals. They are also involved in efforts to bring criminal charges against individuals that perpetrate animal cruelty. but they have yet to respond to my inquiry as to why they have not sought to have PETA charged with animal cruelty charges for their rampant rounding up of animals to be euthanized without reasonable effort to find them a home.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sad to say this because I am part of the law enforcement family. The ASPCA is a two part system. Not all ASPCA can bring criminal charges upon people as people think. One side is connected to law enforcement. These people are actual police officers. Like in NYC, they are actual cops that went through the academy. The other side are usually volunteers or a single individual making a very small living on trying to help the animals from neglect. So on that side the person would have to either prove and testify against a person(making a citizens arrest) or get a law enforcement agency to make the arrest and follow through getting proof of neglect to an animal. There have been arrests made of PETA personnel that do harm the animals. But because the proof is so hard to get (as they are very crafty in hiding the proof) it is hard to arrest them. PETA spends more time hurting people with their antics than animals. Also the states have to get more involved in punishing the people of neglect. Up until recently is was a simple misdemeanor to harm a animal in New York. They have finally made it a felony to harm a animal and actually give the offenders some real time behind bars. I know a lot more state in the US have adopted similar punishments but until is is a real crime many people will not testify or try to prove neglect against a animal abuser. ASPCA is a great group and really worth the few cents a day to donate to their causes. Or better yet adopt a animal that needs a good home.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> The ASPCA is NOT PETA!
> Our SPCA here requires that all dogs and cats be neutered/spayed (they usually do it before their adopted), and that cat's be 'indoor' pets. I adopted 11 fancy pigeons that had been seized by the SPCA from a neglect situation. The only stipulations for the adoption was that I do not 'breed' them, or set them free....They were to have a 'forever home' with food and shelter.
> Our SPCA is large enough that it also has horses, goats, chickens, rabbits, birds and other misc farm animals.


Msfreebird and tjc1,

Up untill this tread started I have never heard the acronim of ASPCA, I have worked hand in hand with our animal control department and none of them when asked new the acronim ether. Although under the full name we all have and I can tell you that "The American Society for the prevention of cruelty to animals" does not have a good reputation in my area.

I for one have dealt with them in trying to get birds returned to club members and in getting my own birds back. To be fair lets say it was individuals that claimed to be members of this group. To date no one claiming to be a member of this group has ever returned a bird !

Case in point: several years ago I receved a phone call from an emergency vetinary service (name withheld) up north of the victorville valley area. The female initially called on behalf of the vetenarian and stated that a bird had been recovered by a person up in that area and they wanted to get it returned to the proper owner. At first she seemed genuinly concerned and was helpful in giving the band number ect. 

As it turned out the bird was one of my own and I made arraingements to drive up and pick it up (the area was about a 4 hour drive from my home one way). I was half way there when I received a call from the vet. saying he had allowed this female employee to take the bird to another location where they rescue birds. Long story short he said the bird was healthy when it left his place and upon contacting her she insisted the bird had died and refused to turn over the body or band. She also claimed to be a member of "The American Society for the prevention of cruelty to animals".

When the sherrifs department arrived at the vet's business to inquire about what was going on, he realised very quickly that he been taken in by this employee. She did not get prosecuted because I chose at that time not to push the issue. But that was only because he agreed to fire her and for all intents and purposes make certain she was black balled from ever working for another vet service. He also made good on compensation for the loss of the pedigreed racing pigeon, it helped that I was able to show over fifty generations of breeding that had gone into the bloodline of that bird and yes I was compensated very well.

So you see I have no more faith in the "The American Society for the prevention of cruelty to animals" (ASPCA) than I do in PETA and so far as I am concerned they are and will always be two peas from the same pod! I can tell you after dealing with several such instances on behalf of club members and concourse members I am of the opinion that they should and will be prosecuted if it is one of my birds that is not returned, with its band intact!

If some of you chose to take offense to this, sorry but that is quite frankly your problem not mine! The history speaks for itself!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

PETA and ASPCA are the furthest things from each other. PETA wants nobody to have pets. ASPCA wants people to adopt the animals they have. As far as somebody saying they were a member anybody that donates is a member. I am a member because I donate. But I don't work for them.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

spca is loctaed in most cities and towns. THEY are in most cases caring and helpful. They even give people food to feed there animals And help place them for people. They operate LOCAL seperate from aspca. BUt mean near the same. Far as pigeons go IF they new of a person that would step in and handle the placement Perhaps yes they would adopt them out. Many times pigeons do not end up at the right place. And aspca or spca. Most often only get involved in report ubuse. Not so much under cover agents Of an agenda based idea.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

The ASPCA in NYC is the focus of an ongoing tv series on Nat Geo or Discovery or one of those channels. They are involved in many good and humane activities, however in that case they also have officers that are actively involved in the arrest and etc. of people that are charged with crimes.
My personal bone to pick with ASPCA is that they are a hypocritical organization. The IRS 990 Form which is required of all 501c entities reveals much information of enlightenment.
One line in the "Organization Mission" statement reads, "The vision of the ASPCA is that the United States is a humane community in which all animals are treated with respect and kindness". 
PETA in there rampant killing of animals I don't believe can be construed as treating animals with respect and kindness. They kill virtually 90+% of the animals that they sieze each year! I believe that most of the animals that they kill could be placed with someone or some organization and be a loving companion. The philosophy of PETA is that no animal should be subservient to man, which I take to mean that they do not believe that animals should be someones pet?
ASPCA has huge financial assets, but they allow PETA to go unchallenged. In 2011 ASPCA had reported revenue of $148,248,000. Of these revenues $122,738,000 were from contributions & grants and $5,167,000 was from investment income. The surplus for the year after all expenses was $2,741,000, which was down from 2010 when the annual surplus was $13,409,000.
To me these are huge sums of money that indicate that they would easily have the resources to challenge the gestapo organization "PETA". Yet, nary a word from ASPCA!


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

re lee said:


> spca is loctaed in most cities and towns. THEY are in most cases caring and helpful. They even give people food to feed there animals And help place them for people. They operate LOCAL seperate from aspca. BUt mean near the same. Far as pigeons go IF they new of a person that would step in and handle the placement Perhaps yes they would adopt them out. Many times pigeons do not end up at the right place. And aspca or spca. Most often only get involved in report ubuse. Not so much under cover agents Of an agenda based idea.


Hello re lee,

While the two organizations may be run by different people and have slightly different goals. Its my understanding that the National ASPCA receives a portion of its funding from PETA (of course it receivies funding from multiple sources) and PETA would not give funding to any organization that either is not just as twisted as they are or controled directly by them. 

Does this mean everyone involved with them is like this, NO it does not. But until those individuals who help injured animals (and dont believe in PETA's twisted message) wake up and stop helping them by associating with organizations like them. nothing will change in the way PETA does business.

Like I've repeatedly said, if it walks talks and acts like a duck its probibly a duck. 

You cannot associate with organizations like PETA on any level without being called out as being like them, even if your not and you dont believe in their overall message.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have had personal contact with PETA and several other Animal Rights organizations when I was part of the animal care management team for a large company. I can attest to the fact that there are some very fine, caring, people to be found in most of these, but there are also some real dangerous fanatics too. 

I think that PETA gives money to many organizations to try and persuade us to believe that they are a truly benevolent, caring organization, and to offset their reputation for their terrorist tactics. This makes the other organizations guilty by association. Which is really too bad. Many of the organizations accept money just to stay open. In most cases they truly try to do what's best for the animals
But take money from wherever they can get it. Doesn't make it right, but that's the way it is.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Local area SPCA NOT ASPCA i have never heard anything bad about. Ans have seen good things from them. Local SPCA often are short funded Keep rescues at there homes. Get donations for vet bills from differnt busineses. They try to help IN the local area Wher national groups Ask for donations at a national level. The OLD saying I was told from a great pigeon person is A person that keeps pigeons in there back yard can not be all that bad of a person. Sounded good to me when he said that And made sence. Keeps people out of trouble Gives something to interest there children in. And gives new and old friends that share the same. So the hobby should strive to go forwrd and keeper the haters at bay.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

re lee said:


> Local area SPCA NOT ASPCA i have never heard anything bad about. Ans have seen good things from them. Local SPCA often are short funded Keep rescues at there homes. Get donations for vet bills from differnt busineses. They try to help IN the local area Wher national groups Ask for donations at a national level. The OLD saying I was told from a great pigeon person is A person that keeps pigeons in there back yard can not be all that bad of a person. Sounded good to me when he said that And made sence. Keeps people out of trouble Gives something to interest there children in. And gives new and old friends that share the same. So the hobby should strive to go forwrd and keeper the haters at bay.


Re lee I have no doubt that many of the people at the local levels are just that, good people with good hearts trying to do right by the animals they work with.

But unfortunately I've had bad experiences with them as well, as soon as they find out I race my birds they and my birds suddenly disapear, get lost or die before I can make arraingements to recover them.

point is I own them and they are registered to me through the AU. I am the band secretary for my club so all the bands come to me and then get dispearced out from there.

Heck my most recent encounter with one of these crusaders was an e-mail I recieved telling me one of my birds was found dead. It actually belonged to a club member, however I emailed back and guess what the guy would never return any of my requests for more information such as where was the bird found, ect. I looked the individual up and if his email showed his correct name he was guess what and member of the ASPCA. So I have my doubts as to whether or not the bird is really Dead. for all I know this person is the one on another thread that was trying to get rid of a banded racing pigeon in the Los Angeles area but was going to remove the regestered AU band first.

Point is the birds are not human althou there are those who believe they should be given the same human rights as we posses. Heck at the begining of recorded time these people would have been the ones trying to comune with the saber tooth tigers only to become lunch meat. They then removed themselves from the human gene pool for the benifit of us all. seems some of them survived after all.

Now dont take this to mean that I do not believe we have to be good stewards of the animals in our care. My birds are given regular vacinations and I try to use natural remidies whenever possible. so they do not become immune to the anibiotics that are available. They are lofted in and trained as safely as I can make it for them, after all I have a lot of time already invested in them before they ever see open air. let alone before they see their first race. It never fails that you see a bird down from out of your best that you have high hopes for that disapears off of training or on a race without ever knowing what really happened and that my friends just sucks. But in and off itself is not going to stop me from doing what I do or in prosecuting those who steal from me (I.E. recover a bird of mine and refuse to return it) life will become a whole new experience for them behind bars!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

You are confusing a member of the ASPCA with its actual workers. Anybody that donates to a ASPCA or SPCA is a member. It does not mean they are workers. It just means they are donating members. You will get fanatics with any organization out there. I am a Volunteer Firefighter and yes there are Volunteers out there that have started fires because they like fire or like to fight fire. Does this make all firefighters fanatics. No it makes those individuals fanatics and they should be brought up on charges and not the organization. PETA as a whole has a philosphy of that no person or group should have any animals. That all animals should be free and there should be no pets. I do not believe in their philosphy and think they can be a terrorist group but I bet they have some people that are probably very good people and probably do help some animals get out of bad situations.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

tjc1 said:


> You are confusing a member of the ASPCA with its actual workers. Anybody that donates to a ASPCA or SPCA is a member. It does not mean they are workers. It just means they are donating members. You will get fanatics with any organization out there. I am a Volunteer Firefighter and yes there are Volunteers out there that have started fires because they like fire or like to fight fire. Does this make all firefighters fanatics. No it makes those individuals fanatics and they should be brought up on charges and not the organization. PETA as a whole has a philosphy of that no person or group should have any animals. That all animals should be free and there should be no pets. I do not believe in their philosphy and think they can be a terrorist group but I bet they have some people that are probably very good people and probably do help some animals get out of bad situations.


tjc1 you need to go back and read all of my posts on this subject as I am not the one who seems to be confused..... 

As I have already said exactly what you just said just not in the same wording..... however if we are to stop groups like PETA who as you said are nothing but terrorists (I happen to agree with you on this) then you have to hit them where it hurts the most, the pocket book. 

And while not everyone who works or donates to them fully understand who and what they are, I truely believe most of the big donations come from those who do. 

If people feel the need to help out? Then give to your local shelters directly and not through organisations like PETA who siffen most of the money off for who knows what. 

Refuse under any circumstance to work with or associate with any local shelters that do take money from PETA or any associated organization either. 

This is where and how we hurt them the most......we do not give them a voice. What do you think would happen if all of a sudden no one would take PETA's money? They would be seen for what they really are, investigated by the FBI and ultimately shut down.


----------

